# My Dark Room Experiment



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Its been about two months since I asked to have my access deleted and I've gotta say that I don't miss it a bit. I kind of thought I would but am happily surprised. You really are able to see other posters here a bit more generously if you're not duking it out with them over politics and getting frustrated because you know nothing you say is going to change minds. Plus, I've found better places to argue politics that are actually politically based and there are no worries about it bleeding over to other areas.

Not saying I think there shouldn't be a dark room but turns out I'm happier not being on it. 
A successful experiment!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm still able to access the dark rooms, just don't as often. I too have found a more interesting forum for political discussions. One key to this new forum is religion is kept separate, which is a good thing IMHO. It is a very diverse forum not really a homesteading place even though there is an area for that. It has many nationalities involved. The one large difference is the very visible moderation.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I spend some time in the dark forum but not as much as before. Too busy enjoying the weather and working on my to do list.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> I'm still able to access the dark rooms, just don't as often. I too have found a more interesting forum for political discussions. One key to this new forum is religion is kept separate, which is a good thing IMHO. It is a very diverse forum not really a homesteading place even though there is an area for that. It has many nationalities involved. The one large difference is the very visible moderation.


Which one is it?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Which one is it?


It is a forum for international former and current military and law enforcement. Invitation only, private and very hard to get into. I don't even know if I should give out the name. . But is the least contentious forum I've ever been a part of.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't use, and have never been in the dark rooms on this forum. I have better things to do than bicker. I came here to learn and enjoy, and maybe teach a little in return... not to argue with people and be angry or miserable in the process.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bickering is not only in the dark rooms.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> It is a forum for international former and current military and law enforcement. Invitation only, private and very hard to get into. I don't even know if I should give out the name. . But is the least contentious forum I've ever been a part of.


No problem.  I wondered if it was The Straight Dope. I don't mind contention but if it's caused by something not the main purpose of the forum in question, it bled over too much for me. If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Bickering is not only in the dark rooms.


Oh yes, there will always be arguing and bickering because people have strongly held beliefs about things. But not quite as bad as it is in the dark room.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> No problem.  I wondered if it was The Straight Dope. I don't mind contention but if it's caused by something not the main purpose of the forum in question, it bled over too much for me. If that makes any sense at all.


Makes complete sense!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you been to Singletree?


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Reminder for everyone. 

If you find yourself getting frustrated with the Dark Room and you no longer want access please contact me and I will remove it. 

I understand not all sections of the forum are for everyone and I'm happy to do it. 

Please contact me if you're interested.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Have you been to Singletree?


Of course but it's nothing like the Dark Room. Unless the DR has changed appreciably in the last two months.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> It is a forum for international former and current military and law enforcement. Invitation only, private and very hard to get into. I don't even know if I should give out the name. . But is the least contentious forum I've ever been a part of.


I always *knew* you were a Secret Agent.



> But is the least contentious forum I've ever been a part of.


That's logical since one would assume they are all heavily armed and have connections who could make you disappear without a trace.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Austin said:


> Reminder for everyone.
> 
> If you find yourself getting frustrated with the Dark Room and you no longer want access please contact me and I will remove it.
> 
> ...


I can just not visit. I don't need to have my access taken away. Most that like to complain about the Dark forum spend a lot of time lurking there so they have something to complain about.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I always *knew* you were a Secret Agent.
> 
> 
> That's logical since one would assume they are all heavily armed and have connections who could make you disappear without a trace.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Austin said:


> Reminder for everyone.
> 
> If you find yourself getting frustrated with the Dark Room and you no longer want access please contact me and I will remove it.
> 
> ...


What the heck is a "Dark Room"? Just curious.
Going to ask more stupid to you questions?
What is trolling? Dark Rooms?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


>


Good answer!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What the heck is a "*Dark Room*"? Just curious.


It's just term used to describe a section of the forum not visible unless you are a forum member and you specifically ask to participate.

The actual name is "Politics, Religion, Debate and Controversy" since those things aren't directly related to "homesteading".


At one time "General Chat" and "Politics" were separate rooms set up the same way.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's just term used to describe a section of the forum not visible unless you are a forum member and you specifically ask to participate.
> 
> The actual name is "Politics, Religion, Debate and Controversy" since those things aren't directly related to "homesteading".
> 
> ...


Thank you for information.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

No spam, no trolling, no rules...been there a long time...

http://s10.zetaboards.com/The_New_Coffee_Room/index/


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Its been about two months since I asked to have my access deleted and I've gotta say that I don't miss it a bit. I kind of thought I would but am happily surprised. You really are able to see other posters here a bit more generously if you're not duking it out with them over politics and getting frustrated because you know nothing you say is going to change minds. Plus, I've found better places to argue politics that are actually politically based and there are no worries about it bleeding over to other areas.
> 
> Not saying I think there shouldn't be a dark room but turns out I'm happier not being on it.
> A successful experiment!


That is typical for a woman.. Women are far more emotional than men and are less adapt at compartmentalizing things such as this issue. That's a good thing with advantages in many instances, just not this one.

As soon as I leave the dark rooms, I don't care if I'm conversing with the most asinine person in those rooms.. I leave it completely behind.
The fact is, while we beat each other up like fighting dogs in there, one must realize that most (all?) of those people in the dark rooms are probably just normal every day folks in any given real life circumstance.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I always *knew* you were a Secret Agent.
> 
> 
> That's logical since one would assume they are all heavily armed and have connections who could make you disappear without a trace.


Yes, they do.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> That is typical for a woman.. Women are far more emotional than men and are less adapt at compartmentalizing things such as this issue. That's a good thing with advantages in many instances, just not this one.
> 
> As soon as I leave the dark rooms, I don't care if I'm conversing with the most asinine person in those rooms.. I leave it completely behind.
> The fact is, while we beat each other up like fighting dogs in there, one must realize that most (all?) of those people in the dark rooms are probably just normal every day folks in any given real life circumstance.


You know, I'd say your arrogant and obnoxious horse's backside windbaggery is typical for a man but I'd hate to paint every other guy here with the Murby brush. 
Mostly it's just typical for you.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You know, I'd say your arrogant and obnoxious horse's backside windbaggery is typical for a man but I'd hate to paint every other guy here with the Murby brush.
> Mostly it's just typical for you.


Wow.. you sure took that the wrong way... It wasn't an insult at you or women in general.. just a fact. A woman's brain is wired differently than a man's to take advantage of different skill sets.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> Wow.. you sure took that the wrong way... It wasn't an insult at you or women in general.. just a fact. A woman's brain is wired differently than a man's to take advantage of different skill sets.


Are you aspie, dude?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It was an insult to women.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What the heck is a "Dark Room"? Just curious.
> Going to ask more stupid to you questions?
> What is trolling? Dark Rooms?





Bearfootfarm said:


> It's just term used to describe a section of the forum not visible unless you are a forum member and you specifically ask to participate.
> 
> The actual name is "Politics, Religion, Debate and Controversy" since those things aren't directly related to "homesteading".
> 
> ...


Bearfoot explained it quite well. Thank you! 

If you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

painterswife said:


> It was an insult to women.


I didn't think it was.. But I'd like to hear how you think it was an insult to women..


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Bickering is not only in the dark rooms.


Seems like your point was just proven.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Murby said:


> That is typical for a woman.. Women are far more emotional than men and are less adapt at compartmentalizing things such as this issue. That's a good thing with advantages in many instances, just not this one.
> 
> *As soon as I leave the dark rooms,* I don't care if I'm conversing with the most asinine person in those rooms.. I leave it *completely behind.*
> The fact is, while we beat each other up like fighting dogs in there, one must realize that most (all?) of those people in the dark rooms are probably just normal every day folks in any given real life circumstance.





Murby said:


> I didn't think it was.. But I'd like to hear how you think it was an insult to women..


Judging an entire group of people by something is insulting. You do this alot. I know many men that are ruled by their emotions just as I know many women that are not.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> Seems like your point was just proven.


Next , I expect someone to say that only women bicker.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I think I'm just going to toddle off to the dark room...


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Judging an entire group of people by something is insulting. You do this alot. I know many men that are ruled by their emotions just as I know many women that are not.


Yes, I understand there are non-typical women.. which is why I said it was "typical". But lets just say for the sake of argument that I was judging an entire group... (which I wasn't), the comment was taken as an insult. If I had said "women are typically smart", would that have been taken as an insult? That too would be judging an entire group in this context. 

The FACT is, women are typically more emotional than men.. its a good thing because if they weren't, the infant mortality rate would skyrocket as men do not "typically" have the emotional tools necessary to raise a child from birth. 

Interesting, the response I got when she thought I was being insulting was also emotional.. 

The irony of this is that a lot of the liberal women's movement these days tends to shoot themselves in the foot by comparing themselves to men.. because the message of that comparison is that men are the gold standard for comparison.. I find that silly.. Its like comparing an orange to an apple and then arguing the orange can make the same quality apple juice.. its self-defeating. Oranges stand on their own merits as do apples.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You compared sexes yet you just said that was silly?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> You compared sexes yet you just said that was silly?


Maybe this attitude is why women were not accepted in the STEMS fields and still have a problem with acceptance.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

painterswife said:


> You compared sexes yet you just said that was silly?


There is nothing wrong with comparing the sexes.. The fault is when you use one sex as the standard for comparison.. 

Saying apples are superior to oranges because they make better apple juice is what is silly..


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> There is nothing wrong with comparing the sexes.. The fault is when you use one sex as the standard for comparison..
> 
> Saying apples are superior to oranges because they make better apple juice is what is silly..


You're aspie, aren't you?
Because otherwise I can't see how you don't understand how insulting your post is.
Unless you're just playing obtuse.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> Interesting, the response I got when she thought I was being insulting was also emotional..
> .


Oh not at all, Murbs.

It was a cooly logical observation of your posting behavior.

Interestingly, the most memorable post here of yours involves you flying into a rage and physically intimidating and chasing an elderly woman off your porch for trying to seduce your innocent child with her religion. 

If that's not an emotional response (and a frighteningly over the top one at that) then I don't know what one is.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Oh not at all, Murbs.
> 
> It was a cooly logical observation of your posting behavior.
> 
> ...


Yup.. when they target MY children, all bets are off.. "Cool and collected" goes out the window and emotional behavior takes a front seat. I'm not afraid or ashamed to admit it... Come after MY children and I change the rules of the game.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> Yup.. when they target MY children, all bets are off.. "Cool and collected" goes out the window and emotional behavior takes a front seat. I'm not afraid or ashamed to admit it... Come after MY children and I change the rules of the game.


Except that in reality, no one tried to "target" your children.

It was all a highly emotional response in your mind to some danger perceived only by you.
Since you didn't even speak to the old woman you have no logical reason to believe that she was anything more than a garden variety door to door religious type who could have been firmly and politely told "no thank you".
Some folks are just so emotional...


Interesting how you keep avoiding my question about being "aspie".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it because he used the words "this is typical for a woman"?

if I am discussing methods of dress and I mention that he wore a vest and this is typical of man is that offensive??

Or is it just because it's about women so that when I say she was wearing a bra and this is typical of women that is offensive?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Except that in reality, no one tried to "target" your children.


Oh yes they did. You don't show up to someone's home in the middle of summer, in the middle of the day, hoping to find adults home.. If you want the adults, you show up in the evening when everyone's home from work. 



> Interesting how you keep avoiding my question about being "aspie".


If that's what you find interesting then you have issues.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Except that in reality, no one tried to "target" your children.
> 
> It was all a highly emotional response in your mind to some danger perceived only by you.
> Since you didn't even speak to the old woman you have no logical reason to believe that she was anything more than a garden variety door to door religious type who could have been firmly and politely told "no thank you".
> ...


Haha...I hear your disdain for Murby's comment...when I read it, my immediate reaction was to cringe. 
Sexism is front and center nowadays, and when someone makes a blanket statement about one sex. while standing on the other side of fence, that could easily be construed as sexist, especially from a historical context (actually, still prevalent today in most areas). They call it sexual appropriation I think. I keep a framed cartoon (circa 1950s)...it was a pic of our parliament buildings that were being 'updated'. These elderly gents were amiss because their 'smoking room' was 'feminized'. It reminds me of how not long ago, we were all sexist. My Great Aunt who gave it to me, was trailblazer of sorts, as she was around when women's dress code was a skirt. She asked the boss if women in her pool could wear slacks. Henceforth, the corporation allowed women to wear slacks. 

Then you counter with an 'aspie' comment...perhaps it was in jest, but climbing down the ladder to engage Murby probably isn't the right tact. I know a person with Asperger, and while it may bring you to an understanding, it is wholly inappropriate.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> Oh yes they did. You don't show up to someone's home in the middle of summer, in the middle of the day, hoping to find adults home.. If you want the adults, you show up in the evening when everyone's home from work.
> 
> 
> If that's what you find interesting then you have issues.


If you're that worried about your young and impressionable children, I don't understand why they would be home alone.
Maybe this is about more of a parenting issue.

Yes, I do find the dodges interesting.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Murby said:


> Oh yes they did. You don't show up to someone's home in the middle of summer, in the middle of the day, hoping to find adults home.. If you want the adults, you show up in the evening when everyone's home from work.
> 
> 
> If that's what you find interesting then you have issues.


You do know that there are lots of adults home during the day. Mothers looking after children, retirees, my husband is home today. You logic does not fly.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> Haha...I hear your disdain for Murby's comment...when I read it, my immediate reaction was to cringe.
> Sexism is front and center nowadays, and when someone makes a blanket statement about one sex. while standing on the other side of fence, that could easily be construed as sexist, especially from a historical context (actually, still prevalent today in most areas). They call it sexual appropriation I think. I keep a framed cartoon (circa 1950s)...it was a pic of our parliament buildings that were being 'updated'. These elderly gents were amiss because their 'smoking room' was 'feminized'. It reminds me of how not long ago, we were all sexist. My Great Aunt who gave it to me, was trailblazer of sorts, as she was around when women's dress code was a skirt. She asked the boss if women in her pool could wear slacks. Henceforth, the corporation allowed women to wear slacks.
> 
> Then you counter with an 'aspie' comment...perhaps it was in jest, but climbing down the ladder to engage Murby probably isn't the right tact. I know a person with Asperger, and while it may bring you to an understanding, it is wholly inappropriate.


my husband has Aspergers. He is an MIT educated engineer and the smartest and kindest man I know. (I mention this because Murby has posted that he is an engineer and it is not at all uncommon for Aspies to gravitate to fields like engineering)
But he does have issues with social perceptions. That is why I asked.
I'd hate to think Murby was a crass boor if he has social awareness issues in reality.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

painterswife said:


> You do know that there are lots of adults home during the day. Mothers looking after children, retirees, my husband is home today. You logic does not fly.


This one is not about absolutes.. its about chances and odds. If you want to spread your religion, you don't show up to a home when its unlikely you're going to find the head(s) of the households home. You show up in the evening when the chances are far higher. 
To show up when its likely the bread winners are gone is not logical unless you're looking for the impressionable. 

We've covered this before.. its not worth repeating. Show up at my home with religious garbage and its going to be met with an energetic defense. If that is not desirable, then don't show up.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> my husband has Aspergers. He is an MIT educated engineer and the smartest and kindest man I know.
> But he does have issues with social perceptions. That is why I asked.
> I'd hate to think Murby was a crass boor if he has social awareness issues in reality.
> 
> See?


Ok, you mentioned "issues with social perceptions"...but why query someone on their medical history? That, in itself, could easily be construed as an attempt to discredit him peronally, not his comments. Prefacing your comment with your obvious support of someone with Aspergers is immaterial. It doesn't give you a license.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Murby said:


> This one is not about absolutes.. its about chances and odds. If you want to spread your religion, you don't show up to a home when its unlikely you're going to find the head(s) of the households home. You show up in the evening when the chances are far higher.
> To show up when its likely the bread winners are gone is not logical unless you're looking for the impressionable.
> 
> We've covered this before.. its not worth repeating. Show up at my home with religious garbage and its going to be met with an energetic defense. If that is not desirable, then don't show up.


See you again make blanket statements. Many heads of the home work nights. Many work from home. Justifying does not make you right.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> Ok, you mentioned "issues with social perceptions"...but why query someone on their medical history? That, in itself, could easily be construed as an attempt to discredit him peronally, not his comments. Prefacing your comment with your obvious support of someone with Aspergers is immaterial. It doesn't give you a license.


Where is your license to lecture me on what I can post? I've broken no rules and Murby is under no obligation to respond. You don't seem to have problems with the rudeness and presumptions in Murbys posts so I find your cringing and whinging about my posts to be disingenuous.
This is apparently becoming a post about perceptions so why are your perceptions about my intent more material than my perceptions about intent?

This whole thing started with a sexist statement by Murby (out of left field in a very non comabative type of thread) where he accused me of being emotional like all women and now you're perpetuating a double standard where women are held to different behavioral standards than men.

Eta: with Murby's vast posting history Of calling posters here "stupid" because of their religious beliefs, I seriously doubt anything I ask him could discredit him personally anymore than he has already done to himself.

But you know, this thread was about appreciating not being part of the Dark Room and now the muck has crawled here into GC. So I apologize for the question about Aspergers and rescind it.
I don't apologize for calling Murby on his crass and boorish post.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> This one is not about absolutes.. its about chances and odds. If you want to spread your religion, you don't show up to a home when its unlikely you're going to find the head(s) of the households home. You show up in the evening when the chances are far higher.
> To show up when its likely the bread winners are gone is not logical unless you're looking for the impressionable.
> 
> We've covered this before.. its not worth repeating. Show up at my home with religious garbage and its going to be met with an energetic defense. If that is not desirable, then don't show up.



Then you ought to post a prominent sign. 
If the woman had fallen and hurt herself, she could quite easily have sued you. Hope you have a large umbrella liability policy. Wonder if they'd cover you for that kind of behavior.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Where is your license to lecture me on what I can post? I've broken no rules and Murby is under no obligation to respond. You don't seem to have problems with the rudeness and presumptions in Murbys posts so I find your cringing and whinging about my posts to be disingenuous.
> This is apparently becoming a post about perceptions so why are your perceptions about my intent more material than my perceptions about intent?
> 
> This whole thing started with a sexist statement by Murby (out of left field in a very non comabative type of thread) where he accused me of being emotional like all women and now you're perpetuating a double standard where women are held to different behavioral standards than men.
> ...


I have no license, obviously....lol
 
Believe me, I do have issues with rudeness...and I wasn't cringing at your post, but his...
I was just commenting on what I read. Your assertion Murby made a sexist comment, then you follow up it with a 'low blow' (i.e. folks with disabilities). I just noted the irony I perceived. 
Yes, I am aware of Murby's posts...lol


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

This is not the thread to debate the nature of men and women. If you would like to debate that please start a thread in the Dark Room.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> I have no license, obviously....lol
> 
> Believe me, I do have issues with rudeness...and I wasn't cringing at your post, but his...
> I was just commenting on what I read. Your assertion Murby made a sexist comment, then you follow up it with a 'low blow' (i.e. folks with disabilities). I just noted the irony I perceived.
> Yes, I am aware of Murby's posts...lol


It was meant to be ironic. Good grief.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Murby said:


> This one is not about absolutes.. its about chances and odds. If you want to spread your religion, you don't show up to a home when its unlikely you're going to find the head(s) of the households home. You show up in the evening when the chances are far higher.
> To show up when its likely the bread winners are gone is not logical unless you're looking for the impressionable.
> 
> We've covered this before.. its not worth repeating. Show up at my home with religious garbage and its going to be met with an energetic defense. If that is not desirable, then don't show up.



I to find it deeply concerning that you would leave children who are not capable of dealing with a adults at the door with no supervision. 

I doubt that religious people would do any physical damage and certainly no long-term mental damage to your children. 

However there are others in this world who might not have the same objectives.

Remember as soon as you get home you could discuss any religious information with them however it could be very hard to reattach their heads if a nut job shows up.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Austin said:


> This is not the thread to debate the nature of men and women. If you would like to debate that please start a thread in the Dark Room.


Where should we discuss such things without the boorish behavior of the darkroom ?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

What about all the men that resort to violence because they couldn't control their emotions ?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Austin said:


> This is not the thread to debate the nature of men and women. If you would like to debate that please start a thread in the Dark Room.


She's drawn to it... You can take the person out of the Dark Rooms but you can't take the Dark Rooms out of the person! 

LOL


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Then you ought to post a prominent sign.


We already thought of that.. 
I have the skull (complete with rack) of a 10 point deer.. We butchered a 500lb pig this winter and I still have its skull too.. So I thought I would hop on ebay and buy one of those fake human skulls and nail all three of them to a post at the end of the driveway.. 
Put the dear skull on top with a sign "10 Point Buck"
Put the pig skull just below with a sign "500 LB Pig"
And put the human skull below that with a sign "Religious Door Knocker"



> If the woman had fallen and hurt herself, she could quite easily have sued you. Hope you have a large umbrella liability policy. Wonder if they'd cover you for that kind of behavior.


Exactly! So these people coming to my home are a liability too.. What if I don't clean the snow off my sidewalk and they trip? Or my dog is outside and they claim they got bitten? All kinds of liability involved. Much better just to keep them away.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> Where should we discuss such things without the boorish behavior of the darkroom ?


Ha ha! You may not have long to wait for this thread to get boorish enough that it gets moved to the Dark Room. At the rate it's going, it will probably be either locked down or moved before the day is out.



.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

melli said:


> I have no license, obviously....lol
> 
> Believe me, I do have issues with rudeness...and I wasn't cringing at your post, but his...
> I was just commenting on what I read. Your assertion Murby made a sexist comment, then you follow up it with a 'low blow' (i.e. folks with disabilities). I just noted the irony I perceived.
> Yes, I am aware of Murby's posts...lol


You Canadians are so nice it makes me sick!!! LOL
You all need to get some mean into you... Invade a few countries.. start a few wars.. systematically oppress a racial segment of your population! You'll get the hang of it.. it doesn't take long.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Murby said:


> You Canadians are so nice it makes me sick!!! LOL
> You all need to get some mean into you... Invade a few countries.. start a few wars.. systematically oppress a racial segment of your population! You'll get the hang of it.. it doesn't take long.


You obviously have never been to Quebec.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

mmoetc said:


> You obviously have never been to Quebec.


Almost choked on my water...ohhh...I do believe I have some 'frog' in me, but Quebec'ers still feel they are fighting that war they lost eons ago...fittingly, on the plains of Abraham.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> AmericanStand said: ↑
> Where should *we* discuss such things without the boorish behavior of the darkroom ?


Anything short of total agreement with you becomes "boorish" or "insulting" in your mind, so the only answer is where you aren't


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Murby said:


> You Canadians are so nice it makes me sick!!! LOL
> You all need to get some mean into you... Invade a few countries.. start a few wars.. systematically oppress a racial segment of your population! You'll get the hang of it.. it doesn't take long.


We did...remember in dark rooms...when we 'educated' our First Nation folk, by giving Christian organizations carte blanche to do as they please, and please they did. 
But, it irritates me to no end when we jumped to the Brits aid in WW1 and WW2...we lost a huge number of soldiers to British incompetence on the battlefield..."into the breach" comes to mind. 
Wasn't until we commanded our own soldiers did we fare better. Brits had this thing about sending men over the top into a hail of bullets. What a waste. 

I often wondered what separates you and us (re: demeanor)....only conclusion, it is colder here, so our tempers are tempered. I sometimes wonder if Caucasians were not meant to live so far south...they lack coping mechanisms for the heat. Add a mess of guns and presto...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Murby said: ↑
> You Canadians are so *nice* it makes me sick!!! LOL





mmoetc said:


> You obviously have never been to Quebec.


Nor heard of Justin Beiber.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> It was meant to be ironic. Good grief.


I didn't pick that up at all...omg
I might have aspergers....
Seriously, I could only wish (for a mild form)...bloody circus upstairs.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nor heard of Justin Beiber.


He lives with you guys now...acting like an American.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> It was meant to be ironic. Good grief.


"...Just when I thought I was out, they drag me back in..."


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Anything short of total agreement with you becomes "boorish" or "insulting" in your mind, so the only answer is where you aren't


Lol now that's boorish behavior......,
The pot calling the teacup black.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol now *that's boorish* behavior......,
> The pot calling the teacup black.


Just as I predicted.
You don't like the answer, so you label it, even though it's 100% accurate.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol no it's not 100% accurate and you know that. 
I have disagreed many times with many people who were not boorish or insulting. 
It's quite common for people to disagree good naturedly.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> She's drawn to it... You can take the person out of the Dark Rooms but you can't take the Dark Rooms out of the person!
> 
> LOL



You're full of manure. My post was not in the least bit controversial until you dragged your sexist slime into the thread. 
Nice try at passing the buck. This is on you.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You're full of manure. My post was not in the least bit controversial until you dragged your sexist slime into the thread.
> Nice try at passing the buck. This is on you.


For you...


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Where should we discuss such things without the boorish behavior of the darkroom ?


It can go in General as long as it remains a polite and civil discussion. 

Guys, everyone, please stop the back and forth in this thread. I don't want to close it, I hate doing that, but this is becoming about people and personalities instead of issues. We debate issues here, not the people who present those issues.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I see so it's in the right place as long as we behave. ?
Ok folks we have the word,
Play nice !


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Murby said:


> For you...





Maybe you should be home supervising your kids and protecting them from child-targeting Jehovahs Witnesses instead of lamely posting overused video clips that make little sense in the context of the thread.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Murby said:


> Oh yes they did. You don't show up to someone's home in the middle of summer, in the middle of the day, hoping to find adults home.. If you want the adults, you show up in the evening when everyone's home from work.
> 
> 
> If that's what you find interesting then you have issues.


Strangers can show up at people's homes at any time of day hoping to find or even to not find _anybody_ there, be it child or adult or guard dogs. Good parents do not leave their children alone at home without a responsible supervisor there with them and good parents teach their children to not open the door to strangers and not to talk to strangers. If your kid was made contact with by some religious person at your house it's your fault.

.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

melli said:


> I often wondered what separates you and us (re: demeanor)....only conclusion, it is colder here, so our tempers are tempered. I sometimes wonder if Caucasians were not meant to live so far south...they lack coping mechanisms for the heat. Add a mess of guns and presto...


I think most of us Canadians don't like too much heat whether we're Caucasians or not. Too much heat addles the brains, dulls the senses, grates on the nerves and can turn us into berserkers.

.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Fennick said:


> I think most of us Canadians don't like too much heat whether we're Caucasians or not. Too much heat addles the brains, dulls the senses, grates on the nerves and can turn us into berserkers.
> 
> .


It also helps half the country or more is holed up at home for half the year in winter...no mingling with other folks usually means less issues.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Fennick said:


> Strangers can show up at people's homes at any time of day hoping to find or even to not find _anybody_ there, be it child or adult or guard dogs. Good parents do not leave their children alone at home without a responsible supervisor there with them and good parents teach their children to not open the door to strangers and not to talk to strangers. If your kid was made contact with by some religious person at your house it's your fault..


Yup.. I agree.. it is the parents job to protect their children.. If your local church pastor molests your child, its your fault!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Fennick said:


> I think most of us Canadians don't like too much heat whether we're Caucasians or not. Too much heat addles the brains, dulls the senses, grates on the nerves and can turn us into berserkers.
> 
> .


Florida and the roads to there seem to contradict that theory. 
A trip to Disney at Christmas time will leave you wondering if they have closed Canada for the holiday?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Florida and the roads to there seem to contradict that theory.
> A trip to Disney at Christmas time will leave you wondering if they have closed Canada for the holiday?


Better Xmas when it is not to hot then summer when it is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> A trip to Disney at Christmas time will leave you wondering if they have closed Canada for the holiday?


It's not "hot" in December in FL.
"Hot" is July and August.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Florida and the roads to there seem to contradict that theory.
> A trip to Disney at Christmas time will leave you wondering if they have closed Canada for the holiday?


Winter in Florida isn't too hot for Canadians, it's comfortably colder than summers are in Canada. It's nice for snowbirds who want the best of seasons temperatures year round. I doubt you'd see many Canadian snowbirds tolerating summers in the south.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Jolly said:


> No spam, no trolling, no rules...been there a long time...
> 
> http://s10.zetaboards.com/The_New_Coffee_Room/index/


Anything you're a member of is quite suspect. I'll pass; thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fennick said:


> I doubt you'd see many Canadian snowbirds tolerating summers in the south.


I always saw lots of them at Myrtle Beach, SC.
Some of the businesses will even accept Canadian currency.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I always saw lots of them at Myrtle Beach, SC.
> Some of the businesses will even accept Canadian currency.


Well, I guess even Canada has its small percentage of cold bloods.
.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Fennick said:


> Well, I guess even Canada has its small percentage of cold bloods.
> .


That must be why so many Live near the US border......... 
Either that or out of the whole world you're the only ones that love us......


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

what the heck is aspie ???


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You're full of manure. My post was not in the least bit controversial until you dragged your sexist slime into the thread.
> Nice try at passing the buck. This is on you.


I hate to have to say it but ,,,unless you have multiple personalities --you need a 2nd person to argue --if you hadn't attacked what murby said --there wouldn't be an rguement between yall (here anyways) let alone drag other people into the argument

having said that --as a guy that's very considerate of what I say to other men or to women or children or frickin space aliens (if I ever meet one ) what he said orifginally here isn't an insult ---MEN & WOMEN generaly have diferent ways of thinking & doing things & emotional coping mechanisms and way to many other differences to list here  ---ive never met a woman that doesn't scoop all mens activities together --or a man that doesn't --we both also do the same thing about ALL children ----and my mom and the 4 other women visiting here today all looked at what he wrote (originaly here) and all 5 said theres nothing wrong with what he said & they found no offence in it ----I have nothing against anyone here & just wanted to say basically "is this really worth argueing?"
ow and I did read farther and see what aspie is --aspergers ---looking it up on a sidescreen


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

chaossmurf said:


> what the heck is aspie ???


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome



> *Asperger syndrome* (*AS*), also known as *Asperger's*, is a developmental disorder characterized by significant difficulties in social interaction and nonverbal communication, along with restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests.
> 
> [1] As a milder autism spectrum disorder (ASD), it differs from other ASDs by relatively normal language and intelligence.[4] Although not required for diagnosis, physical clumsiness and unusual use of language are common.[5][6] Signs usually begin before two years old and typically last for a person's entire life.[1]





> *unusual use of language* are common.


That reminds me of a few others here.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Heritagefarm said:


> Anything you're a member of is quite suspect. I'll pass; thanks.


You're welcome. That group includes a couple of docs, several university professors (both here and in Europe), some programmers(new and legacy), a record producer, some business folks, musicians, a nurse or two, along with a smattering of other folks from several walks of life.

Used to be a bit bigger, but folks do argue. At one point we had several attorneys, a writer for the NYT, a best-selling novelist, etc. Many of those guys now post over at the Well-Tempered Forum, another general discussion group on Eve Forums, which you also could participate in, although it is subject to moderation.


----------

